# Updated Brochure - With TTS Coupe Specs & Pricing



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

*Brochure:*
http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/ ... des/tt.pdf

*Configurator:*
http://www.audi.co.uk/explore-models/au ... .html.html

Of Note:
19" x 9J '5-spoke Blade' design alloy wheels - C5H Now available with S Line and TTS
Audi magnetic ride now available on TT, standard on TTS.

Also Standard on the TTS
19" x 9J '5-parallel-spoke Star' design alloy wheels
Audi Sound System
All-weather LED Headlights
Super Sports Seats in Fine Nappa Leather
Leather Package
Audi Lane Assist
Light and Rain Sensors


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Already covered in here no? 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=824401


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

cheechy said:


> Already covered in here no?
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=824401


No, it was not, I see no mention of the brochure being available in that thread.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

OK. Your right we need new threads on mk3 forum.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

cheechy said:


> OK. Your right we need new threads on mk3 forum.


Regardless, congrats on your order, the MK3 TTS looks awesome in Sepang.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't believe you now have to pay £425.00 for the wind deflector on the roadster... which was standard on the MK2. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Spec a TTS to something desirable and its £48K plus and that's with the things you should get with the TTS std:
STronic/20inch wheels/cruise/elec seats/climate control/matrix led/elec swivel mirror, I was waiting for this model as I thought it might be a good step 'backwards' from my R8.

£48K Plus for a TTS, thats going to put the TTRS head to head with the BMW M4, I think the BMW M2 will be the way forward


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I believe the roadster will have blow air heaters in the headrests too. Also there is some good standard kit in the TTS for example S Sport seats which are lovely and dynamic indicator lighting front and rear which I think is a must but other kit I was told by Audi UK peeps should also be standard fitment. The technology pack which includes Audi connect and satnav is a £1800 option... ouch, and that virtual cockpit definitely needs the satnav fitted to make the most of the screen.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Templar said:


> dynamic indicator lighting front and rear which I think is a must


The dynamic indicators are standard at the rear but the front ones only come with the Matrix LED headlamp option @ £945

One other odd thing is that air-con is standard but to get the full Climate Control you have to spec the Comfort & Sound Pack @ £1320. There doesn't seem to be the option to spec Climate Control separately.

I expect that many people considering an order will be thinking carefully before ticking all those option boxes.

How do others read the TTS specific colours Sepang Blue and Vegas Yellow? From the downloaded brochure it looks like those two are included in the basic price.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Think the standard LED headlights have tail lights that are dynamic but flashing, a bit odd to have sweeping on the front but flashing on the back?

The Matrix LED headlight option shows dynamic front and rear indicators which sweep from inside to out.


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Just received a email with the link to the TTS brochure.. As tempting as it is, and as pointed out above to spec it up just tips the balance to.. wait for a decent second hand one in a couple of years... Mine comes to over 49k ish...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > dynamic indicator lighting front and rear which I think is a must
> ...


The way I'm reading the colour option is as a standard priced extra, with solid black and white a free option as per the rest of the range.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I dread to think how much the TTRS will be once it's finally launched and with what options as standard fitment.... that is If one does get launched.


----------



## Sharkaroo (Aug 11, 2014)

Cant wait to see a TTS in Vegas Yellow 8)


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Porsche Cayman money....


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Templar said:


> I dread to think how much the TTRS will be once it's finally launched and with what options as standard fitment.... that is If one does get launched.


Its a no brainer that it will be 50k +.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

cheechy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I dread to think how much the TTRS will be once it's finally launched and with what options as standard fitment.... that is If one does get launched.
> ...


Will it be worth it... who knows :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

cheechy said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Yep, the configurator adds on the cost for Sepang Blue and Vegas Yellow.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the colour options are pretty rubbish considering the new TT is being marketed as a cutting edge design with the most advanced technology.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I dread to think how much the TTRS will be once it's finally launched and with what options as standard fitment.... that is If one does get launched.
> ...


Yes, it must be £50K plus with a decent spec, and the sad thing about a TT no matter how good a car it is (I have owned a TTS and TTRS) is it still comes with the 'hairdressers' tag, doesn't matter who you are talking to the remark always comes out, shame really


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Ridiculous pricing,

Audi TTS with S-Tronic - £40,270, no options.

Add some options and it's easy enough to get it upto £46-£48k. The same price people were paying for outgoing TTRS + models. It is possible to spec the TTS upto just over £53k by clicking all the options.

TTRS is going to be a base £50k car, with options, adding things like Mag ride, Full Tech, 20's, Sports Exhaust, Comfort and sound, sports seats, Metallic/Pearl paint and any other bits and bobs that take your fancy, interior light/storage pack etc etc, that's going to push you over £60k, add all options fully loaded and it's going to be north of £65k I think. New car, very small discounts if at all. Audi have lost the plot.

Why are Matrix lights on a TTS £2,375 and on the TT S-Line £945? On a non TT S-Line, they are back up to £2,375?


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Like I said earlier Mitchy, its not unrealistic to want Stronic, add the two 'packages' to get elec seats/cruise etc and its £48K............now consider that BMW M4's are on the market ex demo and they're asking (lowest price) £52K, and thats 'asking', so realistically you should be able to negotiate one around the £50K mark.

I know which one I would rather have


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm still a bit pissed that you only have black or white as a no cost option on colours... I mean wtf, red, silver, grey..the usual dribble. Other manufacturers have got some nice colour options but not the car to go with them.

I nearly forgot for a moment, we could have some nice colours... that'll be 2.5k for the pleasure please.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> I nearly forgot for a moment, we could have some nice colours... that'll be 2.5k for the pleasure please.


And god knows how much it would be for some touch up paint - you wouldn't get that off the rack in Halfords.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh I can hear the conversation with mates now...

Me, "I've got a new TT - cost me £50k"

"Nice, is it an RS model?"

Me, "Er no..."

"Wait a sec, you paid over £50k for a TT, and it's not an RS?"

Me, "Er..."

"Ha hahahahahahahahaa!"

Really love the TT. Always have, Mk1 a design classic. Mk2 still looks fantastic and loving all the tech on the Mk3. But the pricing... is a joke!

Oh and the configurator is rubbish - let me see what I've specced Audi - not some crappy 400px wide image - its 2014!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Smoothie said:


> Oh I can hear the conversation with mates now...
> 
> Me, "I've got a new TT - cost me £50k"
> 
> ...


And who opens a conversation with how much they paid for their car?
Anyone who does deserves an uncomfortable conversation.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> Anyone who does deserves an uncomfortable conversation.


There you go, I changed it for you:

Me, "I've got a new TT"

"Nice, how much?"

Me, "cost me £50k"

"Pricey, is it an RS model?"

Me, "Er no..."


----------

